# Jabulile Returns to UK



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have just returned from our two month trip in France and as it is the first time since the new blue EU passport came out that we haven't renewed Jabulile's anti- rabies vaccine on a yearly basis, but have adhered to the vaccination validity date as in the pets passport, which in our case or rather Jabulile's case is 2 years and due Aug 2007. 

I thought I would let you all know how we go on. We only used one campsite and wasn't asked about vaccinations on that occassion. The rest of the time we stayed on Aires. 

At the Vets in Forges Les Eaux where Jabu had the treatment required for re-entry to the UK no mention was made about the anti-rabies vaccination being over a year.

At the Channel Tunnel Pets Passport control/check-in ALL was fine and again no query over the anti-rabies vaccination.

I hope that helps other pet owners who have up until now been re-vaccinating (anti-rabies) their dogs on a yearly basis when the period of validity has been 2 years.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back to UK. You haven't missed much. Hope you had a brill time and I will have a look soon to see if your pics are up and running.

When you say Aires, do you mean Motorway Aires, Village Aires or Dog Aires. 8O


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome back Jabulile and owners


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita

Welcome back.  
I'm so jealous. I'm still not able to go off in the van and it's driving me (and my family) crazy.

Please load some pics and give us an account of your travels soon. Sending back snippets from Brantome and the like just isn't good enough.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

WB, the three of you. We've missed you  

All you have to do now is get yourself up to date on the posts you've missed. We suddenly seem to have passed the 20,000 total in the last few days. I would guess you've only got around 2,000 to read. :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back all humans and doggies pity you missed Binton


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jabulile*

Ooohhh Jabu

I am soooo glad you are back home. I very much hope that we can have a date together next year. I will ask my dad if I am old enough to start dating.

Oscar


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies to my post, its good to be back for a while :wink: 

Pusser I meant Village Aires

So sorry Gillian for just a few snipits.........will try on do a write up of our travels with photos .......... do I do so in an ordinary post or somewhere else?

Yes Jabulile would love to meet up with Oscar...........


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rita, 
Have you really just returned! It seems an age ago we were talking on the aire at Honfleur. (we were also in an Autotrail). I must be doing something wrong somewhere. Did you manage to colour in any more countries on the side of your van? Welcome back.

Graham & Jill.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham, Jill,
lovely to hear from you, yes we arrived home on Monday 30th Oct but no dadly we didn't add to the map on the side of the motorhome as we just toured in France this time as we had done some of eastern europe in the summer. Who knows what next year will bring :wink: 

It was quite warm when we left France so feeling the cold at the moment  but can't complain as it is another glorious day here in Devon. Hope you had a good time in France.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> So sorry Gillian for just a few snipits.........will try on do a write up of our travels with photos .......... do I do so in an ordinary post or somewhere else?
> .......


How about a write up in Continental Travel Info and some pics in a sub album in you main album?


----------

